# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kerkoj literatur per Informatik? ne shqip

## bab_hackeri

une kerkoj literatur per Photoshop ose per gjuhe programore cfar te jete por ne INFORMAIK ne gjuhen shqipe per Temen e matures ( projektuese )

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

PO nuk dite anglishte besoj se do ta kesh te veshtire.

----------


## Klevis_Vl

per gjuhe programimi ke ketu ne forum ate te salih mripes c++. eshte i gjithi shqip dhe shume i mire. eshte dhe visual basic ketu ne forum  me duket... megjithese jam dakort me parafolesin...

----------


## The Helper

Besoj se kjo do te ndihmoj vella, ke dhe ne shqip dhe ne gjuhen angleze

----------

